

BlueStacks And AMD Team-Up To Bring 500,000 Android Apps To Windows 8 - simba-hiiipower
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/09/bluestacks-amd-android-apps-windows8

======
mtgx
Awesome. So now developers don't even have to bother with making Windows 8
apps. They can just make Android apps and reach a big portion of PC's, too.

